# Installing light (white, black and red wires)



## Shawner (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry for the stupid question....

Trying to install a light into an existing junction box, looks like it used to have a chandelier hanging off of it.  Has two leads coming into the box.  Black and black are connected together (and live, even without the switch being on), white and white are connected together and one red wire from one of the leads.

The light I've got has black and white wires (and ground).  Am I correct in thinking that I should be connecting white with white and black with red?

Thanks in advance


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 3, 2009)

Shawner said:


> The light I've got has black and white wires (and ground).  Am I correct in thinking that I should be connecting white with white and black with red?


Yeas you are. Make sure the two white from the ceiling stay together.


----------

